# Ocelating IC engine



## wes (Mar 8, 2010)

I was at a model engine show over the weekend were a man had a IC engine which worked as a ocelating steam engine. It had glow plug ignition, a 1" bore, and 1" stoke. I wish I could post a picture, but didn't have a camera. Has any one heard of, have plans for, or build a engine like this?

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 8, 2010)

Phil Duclos had one in a magazine some years back. I think he called it a What-zit engine.

Dean


----------



## Bernd (Mar 9, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Phil Duclos had one in a magazine some years back. I think he called it a What-zit engine.
> 
> Dean



Your right Dean. The "Whatzit" engine plans can also be found in the "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos by Village Press, Inc.

Bernd


----------



## NickG (Mar 9, 2010)

A guy up in my neck of the woods designed this 6 cycle oscillating gas engine which is nice, runs superbly.

http://modelenginenews.org/gallery/harrowgate/bramwells_swinging_static.jpg

Nick


----------



## wes (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, that is an interesting engine,but the one I saw had no timing gears, and the only difference between it and a steam engine was the glow plug and the intake was hooked up to a gas tank. He even unhooked the gas line and ran it on an air compressor. It was a simple engine made from two pieces of square bar stock.

Wes


----------

